# Your Top-Ten Buildings (low-rise, skyscrapers, and structures)



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

What is your top-ten buildings, including low-rise buildings and skyscrapers (you can include structures if you like too)?

1. St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow
2. Herald-Tribune Building, Chicago
3. WTC1, New York
4. The Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood, St. Petersburg
5. Chrysler Building, New York
6. Maha Nakhon, Bangkok (under construction)
7. IFC, Guangzhou
8. Moscow State University, Moscow
9. Canton Tower, Guangzhou
10. Woolworth Building, New York


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

1. Ryugyong Hotel








2. Duomo Cathedral








3. Mercury City Tower








4. Trump World Tower








5. 1WTC








6. The Shard








Photo by Cybertect http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/
7. The Place 








8. Any Eastern European castle








9. Moscow University








10. Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis









The Twin Towers would share my #1 if they were still standing.


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

The Place ?!?


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

Ostankino tower, Moscow









Motherland Russia, Volgograd








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2082/3535700499_e4263478e7_o.jpg









"Broken wing", WWII commemoration site, Kragujevac, Serbia









Mercury City Tower, Moscow (U/C)









Red Square - Spasskaya Tower, St. Basil's Cathedral









Eiffel Tower, Paris









John Hancock Center, Chicago


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Nice ones, btw The Place is the low-rise extension of the Shard.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*1. All Seasons Place*

All Seasons Place Morning by loybax, on Flickr

*2. Wat Benjama Bopit *

Wat Benjama Bopit Temple by LifeisPixels - Thanks for 350,000 views, on Flickr

*3. Temple of the Emerald Buddha*

Wat Phra Kaew Entrance by Distorted Lens, on Flickr

*4. Tokyo Metropolitian Government Building 1*

Tokyo - Nishi-Shinjuku: Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building by wallyg, on Flickr

*5. Sagrada Família*

Sagrada Família by retrorocketrick, on Flickr

*6. GE Building*

GE Building (30 Rock) by androosh, on Flickr

*7. IFC 2 *

IFC2 by fyusufi, on Flickr

*8. Nanjing Greenland Financial Complex*

Greenland Financial Complex (紫峰大厦), Nanjing by thewamphyri, on Flickr

*9. The Shard*

The Shard building 5 miles away with Cutty Sark by deejay25, on Flickr

*10. The Met*

The Met by Tall High Rise, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

My favorite under construction building is The Centaurus, Islamabad, love it.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

1) Turning Torso
2) John Hancock Center
3) Centrum LIM
4) Zlota 44
5) Torre Telecom Italia
6) Lotte Jamsil Super Tower
7) Evolution Tower
8) Mercury City Tower
9) Emirates Towers
10) Palace Of Culture And Science


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

kind of an order in there, but not really  (i only included finished structures)

Petronas Twins
Nanjing Greenland FC
Canton Tower
Burj Khalifa
Shanghai WFC
Marina Bay Sands
Three Gorges Dam
Taipei 101
Tokyo Skytree
Guangzhou IFC


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

1. Chrysler Building
2. Chrysler Building
3. Chrysler Building
4. Chrysler Building
5. Chrysler Building
6. Chrysler Building
7. Chrysler Building
8. Chrysler Building
9. Chrysler Building
10. Chrysler Building

Nah, give me some time...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Empire State Building
2. Chrysler Building
3. ICC
4. Shanghai WFC
5. 2IFC
6. Palace of Westminster
7. Woolworth Building
8. Q1
9. St Pancras
10. Eureka Tower


I could go on  there's so many


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

01. Chrysler Building
02. Banff Springs Hotel
03. Versailles
04. Eiffel Tower
05. Pyramid at Giza

06. Sydney Opera House
07. St. Basil's at Red Square
08. Colosseum in Rome
09. Angkor Wat
10. CN Tower


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I have so many that I'll make it a series starting with skyscrapers after 1950 (The Modern Era basically). These are my rankings based on subjective and completely personal reasons. Many icons are glossed over because I find them overexaggerated and you'll notice I tend to prefer design over height (although a balance between the two factors is preferred). If you also haven't noticed, I tend to like elegant towers that are austere yet daring. I'm not a big fan of kitsch and I think a building that is designed for practically and use rather than show deserve kudos (sorry Dubai although the Princess Tower was #31 on my list).

First, the 10 Honorable Mentions:
20. Gran Torre Santiago, Santiago, Chile (2012-2013)
19. Tour First, Paris (Courbevoie), France (2011)
18. Baiyoke Towers, Bangkok, Thailand (1997)
17. Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis, Minnesota (1988)
16. Osaka Prefectural Government Sakishima Building, Osaka, Japan (1995)
15. John Hancock Center, Chicago, Illinois (1969)
14. Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building No. 1, Tokyo, Japan (1991)
13. Bitexco Financial Center, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam (2010)
12. The Shard, London, United Kingdom (2012)
11. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (1997)

And now for the Top 10

10. Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong, China (1,205ft/367m), 1990
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e5/Boc&box.jpg









9. Star Bay Tower, Panama City, Panama (876ft/267m) NOTE: Likely Taller, 2013-2014
Photo by SSC Moderator Canalero
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586850&page=51









8. Abeno Harukas, Osaka, Japan (984ft/300m), 2014
Photos by SSC Forumer Momo1435
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781884&page=29

















7. Broadgate Tower, London, United Kingdom (541ft/165m), 2009
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Broadgate_Tower.jpg/642px-Broadgate_Tower.jpg









6. Marina Bay Sands, Singapore, Singapore (636ft/194m), 2010
http://www.architravel.com/files/buldingsImages/bulding1341/Marina_Bay_Sands_main.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/Marina-Bay-Sands.jpg
http://g4station.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/sg-marina-bay-sands-helix.jpg

























5. Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Tokyo, Japan (669ft/204m), 2008
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/66/Cocoontower.jpg/388px-Cocoontower.jpg









4. Nina Tower, Hong Kong, China (1,048ft/319m), 2007
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...wer_200803.jpg/576px-HK_Nina_Tower_200803.jpg

















3. Heron Tower, London, United Kingdom (756ft/230m), 2011
Photo by SSC Forumer SkyscraperSuperman
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413356&page=542

























2. AIA Central, Hong Kong, China (607ft/185m), 2005
http://www.lera.com/pimg/aig/4596628_large.jpg
http://farm3.static.flick[IMG]http:...jpg[/IMG]r.com/2243/1889808351_eb0a2d2885.jpg

















and #1......



1. One World Trade Center, New York, United States (1,776ft/541m), 2015-2016?
First Photo from SSC Forumer andru04499, Second from SSC Forumer 7rani
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419362&page=1937
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95879793&highlight=#post95879793
http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17l6km3t91rpzjpg/original.jpg


----------

